# new (to me) BHP



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I picked this up mon.sweet pistol w/4 mags.
pete


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

A beaut....and a classic. All Belgium made I presume'. Hurry up and give us a range report. :smt023


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

Charlie said:


> A beaut....and a classic. All Belgium made I presume'. Hurry up and give us a range report. :smt023


1986 by the ser # and belgium made charlie.I shot it about a month ago with my bud at the range.we did a swap.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a classic there Pete:smt023. Glad for ya:smt041. Now back to drooling..:drooling::drooling::drooling:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

txpete said:


> 1986 by the ser # and belgium made charlie.I shot it about a month ago with my bud at the range.we did a swap.


Don't know what you swapped but I bet you came out ahead!


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

txpete,

Be very careful with the BHP. They have been known to start a serious case of adiction. Soon you may want more. Then they will show up.

Enjoy the ownership and use of one of the best.

Dave


----------



## demented (Mar 4, 2008)

Addicting is right. Worse than even 1911's. As for me, I'm still looking for a pre-war model to complete my collection. Other than this, I have at least one from each series.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

A very comfortable handgun. Balanced just right too. I love mine. Enjoy.


----------

